# Train-Intercity Bus Combonation Travel



## steamtrain6868 (Mar 24, 2011)

What is intresting is that the Pennsyvania Railroad help make Greyhound what it is. Never mind the story about a jitney operater in Minnisota hauling miners in his 12 passeger station wagon...It was the railroads who wanted intercity buses to complement there routes in the 1940s. The Pennsy was also faced with a problem when the PA Turnpike was built. It was actulay faster to take the Turnpike then be on the Pennsy. Since Pennsy was and is under NS comtrol in the heeavey haul buisness Passenger Trains got in the way of there heavy haul coal business. On aloso a more relistic note the wreck of at Horseshoe Curve and that railroads are self insured (They have no outside insurnce coverage) http://www.gendisasters.com/data1/pa/trains/altoona-trainwreckfeb1947.htm means that the railroads WANTED to shift passenger trafic to the roads. In Pittsburgh the old Greyhound Station was across from Penn Station and built by the Pennsy. The new one is there as well.

For comfort take Amtrak...For Speed and frequincy except on the east coast take the bus.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 24, 2011)

Speed? I'm sorry, did you say speed?

For speed, I'll fly.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Mar 24, 2011)

You know, this is an Amtrak forum, if you want to keep harping about buses then move over over to the non-railroad section of this forum or start a Busunlimited forum.


----------



## lthanlon (Mar 24, 2011)

MikefromCrete said:


> You know, this is an Amtrak forum, if you want to keep harping about buses then move over over to the non-railroad section of this forum or start a Busunlimited forum.



Sounds like a new member. Maybe the topic could be gently moved to the right area.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 24, 2011)

The third topic this new member has created.

Incidentally this has nothing to do with Amtrak either, Amtrak wasn't formed until 71 so if you are trying to get this posted in the Amtrak discussion forum, ideally your post will contain information pertinent to Amtrak.


----------

